# 22808 vs 22810



## lsherman317 (Apr 9, 2010)

I am billing for a General Surgeon who is a co-surgeon to an Orthopedic surgeon. Orthopedic billing is something new to me.  The surgery in question is an Anterior Spinal Fusion T6-T9. I know that CPT code 22808 is for 2-3 vetrebral segments and 22810 is for 4-7 segments. I know what code I want to bill for but there is some difference of opinions.  My understanding of the codes is that you need to consider the amount of segments not the disc spaces. If you have expertise on this subject could you please give me some feedback? Thanks


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 12, 2010)

*Check with the Ortho Surgeon*

Check with the Ortho Surgeon's office. 

You will BOTH need to use the exact same codes with -62 modifier. *Except* you will NOT code for the instrumentation, while the Ortho surgeon will.  From your limited description I think you'll be using 22810. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 12, 2010)

lsherman317 said:


> I am billing for a General Surgeon who is a co-surgeon to an Orthopedic surgeon. Orthopedic billing is something new to me.  The surgery in question is an Anterior Spinal Fusion T6-T9. I know that CPT code 22808 is for 2-3 vetrebral segments and 22810 is for 4-7 segments. I know what code I want to bill for but there is some difference of opinions.  My understanding of the codes is that you need to consider the amount of segments not the disc spaces. If you have expertise on this subject could you please give me some feedback? Thanks



*Two segments* equate to *one fused level*

Segments: T6, T7, T8, T9 (4)

T6-T9= *T6-T7*,  *T7-T8*,  *T8-T9*-You would report 22808 for your case.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 13, 2010)

*Segments vs Levels*

Not my area of expertise, but  ...

CPT descriptions for 22800 thrugh 22819 specifically state SEGMENTS (not levels).  And since 22808 starts with "2 to 3 segments" clearly they mean for you to count the segments not the interspace. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 13, 2010)

*In arthrodesis,* the *correct CPT code is based on the number of segments fused *(2 segments =1 fused level). For example, if the surgeon dictates anterior fusion of T2-T5 (three segments—T2-T3, T3-T4, T4-T5), code 22808 would be reported. If fusion involved four segments (T2-T6) with an anterior approach, the appropriate code is 22810. If the dictation reflects anterior fusion of T2-T10 (eight segments—T2-T3, T3-T4, T4-T5, T5-T6, T6-T7, T7-T8, T8-T9, T9-T10), the appropriate code is 22812.

http://www.karenzupko.com/downloads...pediatricspinedeformityprocedures_AAOSNow.pdf

The posters example is nearly exact to this article


----------

